# Music phone with sound quality BETTER than W810i



## jingalala (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Friends,
          Please guide me in getting a phone better than W810i (sound qualitywise) and also has A camera as good as N82.
My Budget is 25k.And please NO NOKIA vs SONY ERICSSON war.
I Want you guys to be extremely honest in advising me. Please don't promote a phone brand or model unless you really have experienced it.

BEST IF YOU HAVE COMPARED W810i WITH OTHER PHONES SOUND QUALITYWISE IN ACTUAL.
I am seriously looking for a HONEST ADVICE.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 31, 2008)

I have both phones and N82 is better both through earphones and loudspeaker.SQ of N82 is great but not loud like N81.


----------



## jingalala (Aug 31, 2008)

Dear Friend,
          N82 sound quality is better than W810i??????????
           You might be kidding for sure.W810i is a dedicated music phone dude.

         Iam only concerned about top quality sound via earphones even if the loudness is a bit less.Iam also not looking at MORE BASS EFFECT.It gives me headache if i listen it that way for long.

I WANT JUST CRYSTAL CLEAR SOUND.I SHOULD BE ABLE TO LISTEN TO ALL THE MUSIC INSTRUMENTS USED IN A SONG VERY DISTINCTLY AND CLEARLY.

I CAN COMPROMISE ON LOUDNESS THROUGH EARPHONES AND SPEAKERS.

You guys can also suggest me an earphone when used with N82 can beat W810i in music department.
I am also looking for unlimited voice recording as the one in W810i.


----------



## krates (Aug 31, 2008)

jingalala said:


> Dear Friend,
> N82 sound quality is better than W810i??????????
> You might be kidding for sure.W810i is a dedicated music phone dude.
> 
> ...



lol third eye might have got scared 

btw sound through earphone is better in N82 

you must have EP-630 or something like that to utilize the full potential of N82 

nokia phones earphones are utter crap

you should consider the upcoming C905 in September or you must settle yourself with C900 if you only wanna live with SE

N82 will still be better from C900


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

jingalala said:


> And please NO NOKIA vs SONY ERICSSON war.
> I Want you guys to be extremely honest in advising me. Please don't promote a phone brand or model unless you really have experienced it.
> 
> BEST IF YOU HAVE COMPARED W810i WITH OTHER PHONES SOUND QUALITYWISE IN ACTUAL.
> I am seriously looking for a HONEST ADVICE.


You scare me! LOL
No really dude, have a better attitude. You are saying as if we don't give good advice and you force us to give good advice.
Back to *advice*, w810i is a little old now. Why not try the W980 SE? The sound quality is awesome and the cam is 3.2MP and there is 3.5G



jingalala said:


> Dear Friend,
> N82 sound quality is better than W810i??????????
> You might be kidding for sure.W810i is a dedicated music phone dude.
> 
> ...


If you want this, get a Walkman or an iPod. That's the best way to fix this problem.
And yes, I think the N82 has a better sound.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

The best sounding phone at present is the SE W980.It has been honoured with the prestigious EISA award. Also, it has won the best music phone by German Audio testing company TestFactory.

October 3rd will see the launch of the W902 which has a much better camera and the same sound quality as the W980.

As of now, sound quality wise you can opt for a samsung mobile such as the Touch Wiz or something.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll recommend waiting for the upcoming Motorola ZN5 which has excellent sound and camera. It'll cost around 18k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

Wait for the W902, since you come from a SE background.Moto is not for everyone.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think one needs to be an Einstein to use a Moto phone If Hitboxx can use it anyone can [  ]. And anyway ZN5 easily pawns W902 in both camera and music and will probably be cheaper too.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

W902 uses the C902 cam module and has the same audio quality of the *W980*. That should do it guess. As far as I know W980 won the EISA and is undoubtedly the best music phone in the market.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

The camera in ZN5 is even better than the one in N82, which itself is better than C902. So obviously ZN5 will be better than C902 camera. As for music quality Moto phones have always had better sound than SE phones. Take the ROKR E8 for example. W980i won the award for out-of-the box music experience. But with a pair of higher quality headphones, Moto phones are way ahead. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

^^yea right. A good pair of headphone swill change the RMAA ratings too. And for your kind info, pease check some user reviews of the W980, people have loved it and gladl say it is the best sounding set ever. Anyways, no point arguing with you, you know the truth but dont accpt it.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^yea right. A good pair of headphone swill change the RMAA ratings too. And for your kind info, pease check some user reviews of the W980, people have loved it and gladl say it is the best sounding set ever. Anyways, no point arguing with you, you know the truth but dont accpt it.


Oh I know the truth all right. Most people are hard pressed to find any perceptible difference between the sound of W980i and other Walkman phones. Although there is no arguing the fact that W980i does sound good, it is not the Ultimate sounding music phone that SE is making it out to be. One might as well just buy a W890i or W760i and be happy with it instead of paying 23k for W980i which doesn't offer any substantial improvement in sound quality. And it is still not as good as some Samsung and Moto's out there.


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

*An honest advice:*

Wait for the W902.....It will be the killer combination of a Camera + Music phone.
5mp camera + AutoFocus + PhotoFlash. And its a Walkman, so it will definitely be having ClearBass, an improved version of MegaBass and also better earphones HPM-77.

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w902-2468.php



krazzy said:


> As for music quality Moto phones have *always* had better sound than SE phones. Take the ROKR E8 for example.


With the *'always'* in your post, you're joking right??....MotoROKR E8 is having a better sound, thats for sure but how come its *always.* MotoROKR E6 totally sucked.....


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> With the *'always'* in your post, you're joking right??....MotoROKR E8 is having a better sound, thats for sure but how come its *always.* MotoROKR E6 totally sucked.....


OK the *always* part was a bit wrong, especially when one considers that the E6 was nothing special. But other Moto phones like the E2 were very good.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

Gimme a break. No phone other than the W980 has the clear audio experience. And you carry on to your conclusion.The Clear audio provided by W980 is a direct implementation from Sony Walkman phones. And please, you have never seen any user reviews or anything, it sjust your presumption whch should be kept to yourself.The W980 uses a completely different hardware and software implementation which increases the sound quality by quite a few folds. 

Gsmarena said "its comparable to the ipod" and among the best sounding phones in the market. Also Testfactory and EISA proved it. So...


----------



## krazzy (Aug 31, 2008)

Clear Bass? What next? Clear treble? Then maybe Clear Mids. SE just doesn't seem to run out of fancy sounding BS terms. And yet phones like ROKR E8, i450 or N91 which have neither of that beat the Walkman phones black and blue in sound quality. I guess what matters in reality is solid, high quality hardware instead of fancy sounding software tweaks to deliver real sound quality. Of course SE wouldn't know about that. Nor will it's fanboys.

And don't give me the nonsense about the awards. They are available a dime a dozen. For all we know SE would've paid the reviewers so that it's fancy flagship will have good publicity and headstart in to the market. When else have you seen a phone winning an award even before it was launched?Obviously when people would know the phone has won an award, they'd automatically think it sounds good and line-up outside shops. And don't tell me it's not possible. Big awards like Filmfare have been sold before.

Anyway I did my job of suggesting. The ZN5 will be a much better option than W902 when it is launched. Atleast for people who value real quality over fancy sounding terms anyway. Clear Bass. Hah! What a joke.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^you have no idea what you are talking about. CLear Audio Experience is the term used in Sony Walkmans.Anyways, you being an anti-SE fanboy wont understand...i wont elaborate either.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 2, 2008)

iphone perhaps.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 3, 2008)

My dear friends,
Third Eye,Krates,Cooldudie3,Krazzy,Gagandeep & Dreamcatcher.I thank you all whole heartedly for your valuable advice.

I am totally confused !!!!!!!!!

Please help me choose between C905,W902,ZN5 & N82.

Also pls let me know:
1)How good will be the sound quality of C905 compared to W902 or W980?
2)If the sound quality of C905 is not as not good as W902 or W980 then suggest me a suitable earphone which would enhance the sound quality of C905 matching W902 or W980's  sound quality.
3)Is the sound quality of N82 really better than a W810i if listened to with a better earphone like ep630 or HPM-77.?(I DOUBT!!!!!!!)If yes, is there a software available for unlimited voice recording that can be installed in N82???

Guys,
Unlimited recording is very important for me(C905 HAS IT). I frequently use to record meetings with my W810i.I LOST MY MOBILE PHONE WHILE GETTING DROPPED TO MY HOUSE IN THE OFFICE CAB IN THE EARLY MORNING(I WORK IN US SHIFT)

My Friends,I STILL CRY FOR MY W810i.It was truly an amazing & awesome device.Excellent sound quality and awesome camera.I wanted to buy a second one but by then the manufacturing had stopped

My dear friends,
Please help me with your valuable and HONEST advice and i will be thankful to you forever.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2008)

I have ep-630.I tested both phones and the N82 was more clear with rich bass.Warn you,N82 has no music keys.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 3, 2008)

Dude Third Eye,

Did u use ep-630 to test both W810i and N82? OR
You tested W810i with the headphone that is included with it and you tested N82 with ep-630?

I would like you to test W810i with the headphone that is included with it    AND  N82 with ep-630 or any other better headphone  and then let me know if the sound quality of N82 matches or beats w810i's SOUND QUALITY?


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 3, 2008)

lots of phone play better then w810 but u want to good headphone
w series phone sound good bcoz hpm-70

i m planing to buy Samsung F480 give me suggestion about this phone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 3, 2008)

W810 is a 3 yeard old phone.If most phones nowadays cannot beat it, its because of the manufacturers fault, not SE's.Newaz, @third Eye- I bet you havent tried a modded W810. 

@jingalala- C905 is the way to go. The Hpm 77 or the noise cancelling Hpm 88 are the best headphones avilable at the moment.Much better than the much hyped Ep-630 or whatever. 

If you can live with the 5 mp cam then W902 is a good choice too. No one can doubt the sound quality of the w902/w980.


----------



## krates (Sep 3, 2008)

if you will be satisfied with a 2 MP cam then buy N81


----------



## jingalala (Sep 3, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> W810 is a 3 yeard old phone.If most phones nowadays cannot beat it, its because of the manufacturers fault, not SE's.Newaz, @third Eye- I bet you havent tried a modded W810.
> 
> @jingalala- C905 is the way to go. The Hpm 77 or the noise cancelling Hpm 88 are the best headphones avilable at the moment.Much better than the much hyped Ep-630 or whatever.
> 
> If you can live with the 5 mp cam then W902 is a good choice too. No one can doubt the sound quality of the w902/w980.


 
My Friend Dreamcatcher,

    Thank you for your valuable suggestion.Finally I have decided to settle with C905.It has everything that I am looking for.A good camera(8 mp),TV Output,Unlimited voice recording and Video(QVGA 30fps).
Now I want an awesome SOUND QUALITY from it.I know that it has MEGABASS FEARURE.But then it is a camera phone and not a walkman phone.So i doubt its capability SOUND QUALITYWISE.It does not have a 3.5mm jack like the N82 has so that i can use another good earphone to enhance its sound quality.
1)Can I use a HPM 77 or HPM88 to enhance its sound quality? 
2)When will C905 come in INDIAN market and what will be its cost?
3)After C905 launches Is it good to wait for a few months till we have another two firmware versions of it so that if it has some problems it might be sorted out in the next two firmware versions?(Though I dont know how much time it would take for another two updated versions to come)

Though I know for sure that N82 is the best allrounder phone at its price.Its unbeatable.If it would have unlimited voice recording i would have definitely purchased it without any second thoughts.
You perhaps might not agree with me as you are a true SE FAN


----------



## krazzy (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ My 5700 can record upto 1 hour if I'm not mistaken (currently it is displaying 50 minutes due to low memory). Since N82 has the same OS version, it'll be same in N82. I think 1 hour is a sufficiently long time. If it is not then there are softwares available for unlimited recording.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2008)

I lol'd when he said qvga video recording.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I remember there was such thing as modding cybershot phones so they could have a walkman player. but I don't remember what the process is called. There was also a thread about it.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 4, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I remember there was such thing as modding cybershot phones so they could have a walkman player. but I don't remember what the process is called. There was also a thread about it.


it called flashing 
i m use k790i (which got stolen ) 
my sister has w810i
in this two phone only different in music  player is mega bass if u use hpm70 on both handset there is no sound different


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2008)

exactly, there is not much difference in sound.
trust me.

all SE Phones have same sound quality and its all good !!!
go for W595 when its released in Q4. Its a super stylish phone.

but your budget is 25k, then may be you should buy N82 !
There is C905 !! 8 Mpx monster for camera.


----------



## krates (Sep 4, 2008)

jingalala said:


> Though I know for sure that N82 is the best allrounder phone at its price.Its unbeatable.If it would have unlimited voice recording i would have definitely purchased it without any second thoughts.



are dude it is a SYMBIAN phone

and symbian has got software for unlimited voice recording lol


----------



## jingalala (Sep 5, 2008)

*(/quote) i m use k790i (which got stolen ) *
*my sister has w810i*
*in this two phone only different in music player is mega bass if u use hpm70 on both handset there is no sound different[/quote]*


@ankitsagwekar DUDE r u 100% sure that w810i & k790i have similar SOUND QUALITY if listened to with hpm70!!!!!!!!!?????????

And friends this question is open for you all now, Do you guys believe what ANKIT SAGWEKAR 'S conclusion is right?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 5, 2008)

jingalala said:


> And friends this question is open for you all now, Do you guys believe what ANKIT SAGWEKAR 'S conclusion is right?



What he said is absolutely true. The only difference between a Walkman phone and a non-Walkman SE phones is the Walkman player, the supplied headset and the size of the supplied memory card. There is no actual difference in the sound quality. You could easily achieve the sound quality of a Walkman phone in, say, a K790i phone by simply adding the Walkman phone's headset.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 6, 2008)

Dear Friends,
I have finally decided to settle down with C905.

1)What would be the cost of C905?
2)How inferior will be its browsing capability compared to N82?
3)Will I be able to use a earphone like HPM77 OR a HPM88 with it?
4)How inferior will be its video recording capability compared to N82?
5)Do you guys think that I have made a right decision by going with C905?

*IF NO,WHICH ONE WOULD YOU SUGGEST?*

*My need:*
*1)Unparalled SOUND QUALITY(Unlike N82)*
*2)Avery good camera*
*3)Browsing capability as good as N82 *
*4)Video recording capability as good as N82*

Thanks in advance

I would like everybody to come forward and participate in advising me

Thanks in advance


----------



## jingalala (Sep 8, 2008)

Come on Guys,

Why are you all so quiet?
I am eagerly waiting for your advice.


----------



## krates (Sep 9, 2008)

1)What would be the cost of C905?

*--- 24K --- somewhat *

2)How inferior will be its browsing capability compared to N82?

*N82 is a symbian phone and got the best browser so it will be better in N82*

3)Will I be able to use a earphone like HPM77 OR a HPM88 with it?

*Yes*

4)How inferior will be its video recording capability compared to N82?

*Same better got a LED flash even*_ ( i think so)_

5)Do you guys think that I have made a right decision by going with C905?
*
No idea it depends if you need cam and music phone go for it*


----------



## jingalala (Sep 10, 2008)

Guys!I am still confused between C905 & Motozine ZN5

1)Motozine ZN5 has unlimited voice recording or not
2)Motozine ZN5 has better browsing capability or not


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2008)

krates said:


> 2)How inferior will be its browsing capability compared to N82?
> 
> *N82 is a symbian phone and got the best browser so it will be better in N82*


Access Netfront in C905 isn't bad. Its good. Perhaps very good.

Here is the review (An extract from W890i review): *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w890-review-201p7.php

Access Netfront fully supports HTML 4.01, xHTML 1.0, CSS, Java script and WAP 2.0.  Security protocols supported are SSL/TLS.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 10, 2008)

@gagandeep  Dude you mean the browsing capability of C905 is as good as N82 if not better?

And

@gagandeep Dude you mean the browsing capability of C905 is as good as N82 if not better?

And what about video recording capability of C905? Can we expect it to be as good as in N82?


----------



## Power UP (Sep 10, 2008)

Netfront is a good browser , its just that S60 browser based on Webkit is better , probably the best in mobile. Its web page rendering is top notch.

As for C905, some websites say its qvga & few unofficial sources say its vga. So u probably have to wait a bit longer for a clear picture.


----------



## jingalala (Sep 11, 2008)

_*So Guys!!!*_

_*Which mobile phone do I go for?*_

_*1)C905*_

_*2)N82*_

_*3)MOTOZINE ZN5*_


----------



## krates (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^ if i would have in your place

i would have chosen C905 >> ZN5 >> N82

i find ZN5 to be better than N82 dunno why lol

and C905 price tag is high and a 8MP is there so obviously it is better ( except smartphone )


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 11, 2008)

If you want to have it cheap zn5 it is.Else wait for the c905 and get your hands dirty on this beast. 

And whoever says that the sound quality of the k790 and w810 is same is utter crap. Please try them with the same pair of headphones and you will see the difference. Obviously, if you mod your k790 to the extreme, it will give your mp3 player a run for its money,


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2008)

jingalala said:


> @gagandeep  Dude you mean the browsing capability of C905 is as good as N82 if not better?


Yes, its almost that good. There isn't any considerable difference in the performance AFAIK.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2008)

The OSS browser in N82 will rock than the netfront.


----------



## jingalala (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys,
Can I use a HPM-77 or HPM-88 earphone with N82?

If yes what would be the cost of HPM-77 or HPM-88?

And then would the sound quality of N82 be better than W810i?


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 1, 2008)

have look at n85 . Sound quality better than w810i for sure.


----------



## krates (Nov 1, 2008)

According to smape N85 and N96 are one step behind innov8 the best sounding phone in the market


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 1, 2008)

jingalala said:


> Guys,
> Can I use a HPM-77 or HPM-88 earphone with N82?
> 
> If yes what would be the cost of HPM-77 or HPM-88?
> ...



n82 has 3.5 mm jack so you can use EP-630 which is much better than any SE headphone.Its also more cheaper


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

EP-630 better than any SE headphones?? LOL. 
HPM-88 comes with active noise cancellation and a special version comes with two 3.5mm jacks. Hehe.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> EP-630 better than any SE headphones?? LOL.
> HPM-88 comes with active noise cancellation and a special version comes with two 3.5mm jacks. Hehe.


Arey but that won't work on the N82 naa! I mean only the speakers will work but the noise canceling system is in the microphone unit.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Arey but that won't work on the N82 naa! I mean only the speakers will work but the noise canceling system is in the microphone unit.


That was in reply to the previous post.Cummon guys, SE has to sell its accessories.It has a whole range of them.


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> EP-630 better than any SE headphones?? LOL.
> HPM-88 comes with active noise cancellation and a special version comes with two 3.5mm jacks. Hehe.


i was comparing with hpm70,75 which i have used...forgot other SE headphones like hpm-88
hpm-88 must me better.What is its price?is it available in India?


----------



## krates (Nov 1, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Cummon guys, SE has to sell its accessories.It has a whole range of them.



 so we suffer as they have to do buisness 

nokia can better settle down with some Sennheiser earphones,headphone @ the price of HPM 88


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

krates dude, you dont have an SE phone.So Shut up!!


----------



## jingalala (Nov 3, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> have look at n85 . Sound quality better than w810i for sure.


 
Guys,

Can you please compare N82 with N85 in all aspects.
In what aspect do u think N82 is better or N85 is better?
Please compare with all the features.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 3, 2008)

Any SE phone with modded acoustics.I would say go for the C702+W902 acoustics.


----------



## krates (Nov 4, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> krates dude, you dont have an SE phone.So Shut up!!



wtf ? 

W810I bought a year back 

K550I bought a month back so you shut up !@!


----------



## jingalala (Nov 4, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Any SE phone with modded acoustics.I would say go for the C702+W902 acoustics.


 
cool man.
C902+W980 acoustics possible?????
Which means i have the C902 with all its features and the sound quality of a W980?Right?


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 4, 2008)

@jingalala ZN5 is the best choice if your needs are camera and music..Ahead of its competition except the 8 MP SE one..Basically best 5 MP out there and best audio lagging just behind its own sibling Rokr E8 but not much difference exactly..


----------

